# Corralling a walking air compressor



## TomW (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a new 60 gallon vertical air compressor  .   I'm looking for a good way to keep it from walking around on a concrete floor.  My floor is 20 year old concrete and I DON'T want to try to drill for anchors.  I was thinking about machine mounts from grizzly along with PSA "rough strips" (used for steps, etc) stuck to the concrete.

I'm in a situation where I cannot tie the compressor to the wall/ceiling, etc (due to being surrounded by living spaces) and I need to dampen all the vibration I can, and keep the compressor in place.

Any (working) suggestions appreciated!

Tom


----------



## wolftat (Dec 22, 2009)

Can you get away with just putting a rubber mat under it?


----------



## titan2 (Dec 22, 2009)

My concert floor in the gargage was older than that and I was able to drill it with no problems.  Remember, you need to only bolt two of the three feet......also, put some rubber/cork pads under each foot.

You don't want a 60gal upright walking so bolt her down!


Barney


----------



## TomW (Dec 22, 2009)

I did the 30 minute break in run today, with it on a foam rubber mat the interlocking kind, and it walked about 10 inches every 15 minutes.  Pretty easy to keep it from moving (with foot on mat), but I think it will keep moving even if the mat was interlocked with others.


----------



## wolftat (Dec 22, 2009)

Theres always epoxy.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 22, 2009)

How about a small sandbag under one end of it? Or something like a draught excluder that you put by a door?


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 22, 2009)

Could you bolt it to a pallet?  I've known people who never took their compressor off the shipping pallet.


----------



## TomW (Dec 22, 2009)

I ran mine on the pallet for a minute or so.  At least 25% louder whilst on the pallet.

Tom


----------



## JerrySambrook (Dec 22, 2009)

Can you put adjustable feet on it, and level it off?  That is how I cured mine

It is walking because there is a foot not making a very similar amount of contact with the floor, and this is what allows it to rock and walk


----------



## TomW (Dec 22, 2009)

JerrySambrook said:


> Can you put adjustable feet on it, and level it off? That is how I cured mine
> 
> It is walking because there is a foot not making a very similar amount of contact with the floor, and this is what allows it to rock and walk



That's interesting.  Mine has 3 feet.  Has to be making equal contact.  I wonder if "levelness" can still cause walking...

Tom


----------



## JerrySambrook (Dec 22, 2009)

Even if it has only three feet, it can still be unequal, because there might be enough tilt to lighten up the last leg.  Try using a wedge under one of the feet before going the adj leg route.


----------



## snyiper (Dec 22, 2009)

drill 3 hilti anchors and bolt it through the pad to the floor or like was said before Epoxy the mat down or maybe one mat on top of another may stop it


----------



## leehljp (Dec 22, 2009)

This might get a tad expensive for what you get but have you looked at vibration dampening feet/mats. There are many kinds of specialty mats/feet;
• Vibration dampening
• Non Slip 
• Easy Slide
• Normal rubber

At least I see these types occasionally at some specialty stores here in Japan.


----------



## sptfr43 (Dec 22, 2009)

you could make a square out or 2x4's and use liquid nails to attach that to the floor. put the compressor inside that square


----------



## seawolf (Dec 22, 2009)

Rubber round disks used on horse trailer ramps. They are pre shaped for bolting to the legs. Pick up at most feed stores. Work great on mine.
Mark


----------



## TomW (Dec 22, 2009)

seawolf said:


> Rubber round disks used on horse trailer ramps. They are pre shaped for bolting to the legs. Pick up at most feed stores. Work great on mine.
> Mark


 
Mark,

What purpose do the disks serve?  I dont want to look like a fool at the horse trailer store....<grin>


----------



## larryc (Jan 16, 2018)

I never saw a solution in this thread so I thought I would revive it. A problem with bolting it down is getting at the drain periodically.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 16, 2018)

Bolt the compressor to a couple of 2X4 runners and add rubber feet to those. Should be able to get to the drain.

When I wrote my reply above (back inn 2009), I was still living in Japan. Revisiting that reply brought up memories of one of the Japanese company's inception. I believe it was Sanyo, but could be wrong. Just after WWII, the founder of the company knew that police cars flashing lights did not last long due to the vibration that they endured. He set about experimenting with rubber. Some rubber bounces well, but he was looking for rubber that absorbed/dampend rather than just bounced. He came up with a rubber compound that absorbed/dampened the vibrations. He was successful in demonstrating his "vibration dampening" rubber, and his company was formed. One of the more well known Japanese companies.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 16, 2018)

The drain can be extended out to the front and a ball valve put on it for ease of draining. If theres a convenient area to dump the water a hose can be attached to make it easier. Either to a drain or bucket. I found a five gallon paint bucket with the lid on is great, you can stick the hose into the spout and open the valve without getting hit by backspray.


----------



## PenPal (Jan 16, 2018)

Try ARTU special purpose drills ARTU USA has a 1800 number on Google ,I have been using them for twenty plus years, just drilled a fossil blank,they make drilling concrete a pleasure. They sell individual drills and metric and imperial sets in small increments.


----------



## Woodchipper (Jan 16, 2018)

OK, Hank, what is the name of the Japanese company?  You got my curiosity up!


----------



## leehljp (Jan 16, 2018)

Woodchipper said:


> OK, Hank, what is the name of the Japanese company?  You got my curiosity up!



I think it was Sanyo, but it could have been National Panasonic.


----------



## sbwertz (Jan 20, 2018)

Sylvanite said:


> Could you bolt it to a pallet?  I've known people who never took their compressor off the shipping pallet.



Mine has been on it's shipping pallet for seven years. Hasn't moved an inch.  It is an 80 gallon vertical air compressor.


----------

